# Give me examples? (Calling all breeders/keepers)



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm currently working on the images for Mouse Mania, in preparation for when coding gets that far. However, I do really need some help, as I'm not very familiar with the vast majority of mouse colours, and people here have some stunning mice and bountiful knowledge. (This has the plus side of teaching me for when I start my own lines, too~)

I'd love it if people could give me photos (these will only be used for colour/type references, and I wont be using or displaying them anywhere) for any colours that you own/breed. I need examples of:

Colour quality, around 4-5 variable qualities (from really bad colour quality to perfect or almost perfect) - type is not important here
Type quality, need examples of good breeders BUT not good show mice themselves.
Marking quality (examples of bad markings, so mis-marked tans, even marked brokens, poorly marked brokens, etc)

Basically, I need photos of everything. I would like to be able to get them as close as I can to standard, but I do also need some variety because of how the game will work.

Thank you to anyone that can supply me with pictures <3


----------



## Veritai (Jan 26, 2013)

I have no pics for you, but want to say I like the idea of being able to look at something and see different quality examples of the same variety and so on.

*eagerly stares at thread hoping pics will appear*


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

I can't help out with any photos of my own, but if you struggle to find as many photos as you need down the line, I find that http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/index.html is always helpful  The site has photos for every standardised variety, often showing poor examples as well as good ones.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

You can also search the forum quite easily.  A lot of the really experienced and good breeders don't post here often but they have great examples of everything if you seek it out!


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for the link, genevie.  It looks pretty good~

I've looked around a lot, Seafolly, but my real issue with just looking at images is that I don't know what sort of quality a mouse is just by looking, unless it's one of the simpler varieties. I could look at an argente, for instance, but I wouldn't be able to say whether the colour is the right shade or not. The specifics, like feet, tail, ear and inner colour are also things that I'm having trouble finding on my own.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

True that (I'm no judge!). I'm fairly sure there are good comparison threads, it just requires digging. I saw lots of activity with stone comparisons. I wish the forum were more active but I think the show breeders are more active through Facebook.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

All my examples are poor/pet quality.
This is a poor agouti. Ideally, she'd be a darker richer shade, and the ticking should be even all the way through (Some poor examples look like they have a black back and brown sides/belly)








This is a poor self black. If you notice, behind her ears, and around her "vents" There are little yellow patches. This is a common discoloration of self blacks, especially in pet lines. Also this is poor quality because the ears/tail/feet are still pink and ideally should also be black








This is a poor argente. Just like with agouti, the ticking should be even all the way down to the belly. I am not sure what the ideal shade is, but these can range anywhere from a blue/tan color to a vibrant orange. I am breeding towards the vibrant orange color.








This is a poor pied. Ideally pied should have large even spots that are clear cut and as symmetrical as possible. 








This is dove. I am not sure what the ideal shade is here either, but it can range anywhere from a very pale silver/almost white to a darker shade like this.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

im sure i rember sarahY did a post ages ago i think on dutch with pics of good ones and pics of poor ones and explained why there wernt good.


----------

